# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Pct Blood Test

## BocaJames38

had blood test dome during pct 5th day in and just got back results. the doc said everything was within range the only thing was my Test level was at 165 is that about right for 5 days into pct?? 

my cycle was test prop 22 weeks at 525ml per week split up eod

last 3 weeks 250 2x week hcg 

first week pct 100 clomid per day
and i plan plan on dropping it to 50 clomid a day now and for 3 more weeks if everything sounds right?? 

please chime in anyone am i on the right track?

----------

